# White oak



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

In February my son had to have a large white oak tree taken down. Ants had hollowed out the top and it was cracked. I felt compelled to try and save it so I got my Alaskan sawmill out and proceeded to convert 3 8 foot logs into boards. What a chore, but I got some nice planks. 









Roughly 425 BF


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Started with 4 cookies 3 1/2 thick and 32 inches in diameter


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

My son kept 3 and I took one


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's only letting me upload one picture at a time tonight. Smh


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

The worksite


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Gotta love some white oak. What kind of plans do you have for the lumber?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Gotta love some white oak. What kind of plans do you have for the lumber?


Maybe a couple live edge tables


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

My favorite part of sawing white oak is the smell of whiskey :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Seems awful dark for white oak.
Am I seeing it right? It looks closer to walnut.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Da Aardvark said:


> Seems awful dark for white oak. Am I seeing it right? It looks closer to walnut.


 definitely white oak. acorns


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Bark & grain & color look like chestnut oak, a white oak. I made my bathroom vanity & cabinets out of quarter sawn chestnut oak. Stunning stuff.


----------

